# ASF User Name Changes



## Joe Blow

This thread is a permanent record of any changes in user names by members of ASF.

One member has taken advantage of the now expired 24hr amnesty on user name changes granted yesterday in the Changing Usernames? thread.

'Snake Pliskin' is now known as 'It's Snake Pliskin'.

As this thread is solely for reference purposes and is intended for posts by ASF administrators and moderators only it will be closed after each change is announced.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: ASF Username Changes*

Due to an issue with not being able to attach files (charts etc) to posts, 'yogi-in-oz' is now posting under the username 'Trader Paul'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'Trade It' is now known as '>Apocalypto<'


----------



## Joe Blow

'sanquar' is now known as 'Stan 101'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'UBE' is now known as 'Zird'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'JTC' is now known as 'JTLP'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'keroppi_gims' is now known as 'keroppi'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'Michael88' is now known as 'Market Sniper'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'TradersCircle3' is now known as 'Michael Cornips'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'ijh' is now known as 'Lucky_Country'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'austockswp' is now known as 'Mr Editor'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'canaussieuck' is now known as 'CanOz'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'Dannyboy80' is now known as 'DB008'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'sc87' is now known as 'Steve C'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'Murdoch' is now known as 'G Gekko'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'STOCKWINNER' is now known as 'MARKETWINNER'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'Vesupria' is now known as 'Ves'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'aem' is now known as 'online.Bobby'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'oddson' is now known as 'odds-on'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'rick62' is now known as 'Muschu'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'Sam Collins' is now known as 'ThingyMajiggy'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'tomwato' is now known as 'wat17'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'Lucky7Country' is now known as 'Paavfc'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'dangaff' is now known as 'DJG'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'Fred108' is now known as 'Kalenn'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'Reaperman77' is now known as 'PinguPingu'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'RetiredYoung' is now known as 'DeepState'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'In The Red' is now known as 'Funda-Struck'.


----------



## Joe Blow

'ValueSnatcher' is now known as 'VSntchr'.


----------

